
Google Denies Social Network Called Circles Will Debut Today, Despite Report - ggordan
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110313/new-google-circles-would-have-more-nuanced-sharing-but-google-says-no-launch-imminent/
======
zeedotme
We're certain the product, which RWW discovered the name for, will be
launching at Google i/o: [http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/03/11/google-
reportedly-to...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/03/11/google-reportedly-
to-launch-google-me-in-may/)

------
Rantenki
Which would totally explain this new social circle google page
<http://www.google.com/s2/u/0/search/social>

~~~
seancron
That is not new. It has been around for a while now.

